# pathInfo bekommen aber wie?



## Mikrowelle (20. Mrz 2014)

Hallo folgender Code gibt mir immer einen null Wert. Ich verstehe nicht wieso, auch nachdem ich die API gelesen habe.


```
ExternalContext externalContext = facesContext.getExternalContext();
String s = externalContext.getRequestPathInfo();
```

s  ist jetzt null warum?


----------



## fisherman (24. Mrz 2014)

Schau hier (nochmal) nach: HttpServletRequest (Java(TM) EE 7 Specification APIs) Da steht das eindeutig drin: 





> The extra path information follows the servlet path but precedes the query string and will start with a "/" character.


D.h. wenn du nach dem Servlet-Pfad keine Fortsetzung des Pfads hast, kann dir die Methode auch nichts zurückgeben.
Hier auch noch eine gute Antwort bei Stackoverflow.


----------

